# Black Friday



## dale (Oct 9, 2016)




----------



## faracaster (Mar 9, 2006)

Fab !!!! Spot on baby !!!
My band plays that tune also. Love playing it. 
Is that your son laying down fat groove ? killer


----------



## tonedr (Jun 5, 2014)

sure appreciate you checking this one out! it's not my son, sure appreciate you asking, it's Ryan the 'core' LLB drummer.


----------

